# Monks and sleep/meditation



## willardthor (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

In the Monk class description, it says, under "Ki Pool",



> The ki pool is replenished each morning after 8 hours of rest or meditation; these hours do not need to be consecutive.




Can the Monk rest through meditation? If so, how perceptive is the Monk in a meditative state?

If not, do you know of any (non-item) way (feats, prestige classes, etc.) to let a Monk rest through meditation? (I like the flavor of such a character)

Thanks,
Willard.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 25, 2011)

No you cannot rest through meditation. The 1 hour meditation is similar to the 1 hour used for prayer for clerics or the 1 hour used for wizards to memorize spells. 

There is no offical way to rest through meditation, but you may want to speak with your DM to achieve this bit of flavor.


----------



## willardthor (Jul 25, 2011)

The 1 hour meditation is something you see with casters only, as for them, picking spells is separate from resting.

I parsed the Monk Ki regain description as


8 hours of rest, or
8 hours of meditation,

which is what got me wondering.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 27, 2011)

You could meditate to get your ki pool back, during which you'd still be just about as aware as normal (perhaps apply the Fascinated condition for the mechanical effect if you want).  But you would not get rest from meditating, so that would carry its own issues...


----------



## Dingo333 (Jul 27, 2011)

8 hours meditation = 8 hours rest for a monk (probally not anyone else)

other wise you have 16 hours a day of inactive charracter, which would be no fun at all, worse then the 15 minute adventuring day i feel

there is also that or in there between rest and meditation, meaning you could just rest to get the pool back, assuming you are gonna still rufuse the meditation is rest argument


----------



## Brett Weaver (Feb 13, 2017)

3e rules used meditation for monks to cut rest in half. Suggest that to your dm


----------

